# Bigfoot email forwarding not working?



## sifoz (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi

I've had Bigfoot email forwarding for the best part of 20 years. I've stopped getting email for over a week now. I submitted an enquiry to the helpdesk (using my Sky email) but no response. 

I can't see any other reports of issues out there - is anyone else aware of this issue?


----------



## vagaboberalis (Feb 11, 2016)

I am having the same problem for the last week. It's a nightmare... no email. I have used Bigfoot's website and sent via their Contact page and their Feedback several times ...no reply or recovery. I also hit their priority help email and a personal staff's gmail account same problem ...and their mail is bouncing. I seem to get this problem at least once a year but usually gets sorted out within a few days without an explanation.
If anybody knows how to contact Bigfoot directly and shake them up on this I would be very pleased. 
All my affairs go through my Bigfoot forwarding address called 'email for life'. Right now I'm dying. Help, Bigfoot. Please help.


----------



## simonscott (Feb 11, 2016)

sifoz said:


> Hi
> 
> I've had Bigfoot email forwarding for the best part of 20 years. I've stopped getting email for over a week now. I submitted an enquiry to the helpdesk (using my Sky email) but no response.
> 
> I can't see any other reports of issues out there - is anyone else aware of this issue?


Yes, exactly the same and 3 relatives all with Bigfoot addresses not had mail since last Thursday. After reading the above two posts I did make more of an effort to find some contact details and found he following page:-

http://www.bigfoot.com/contact-us.php

However, ringing the US Headquarters number just goes to voicemail asking you to leave the sort of details you would by e-mail - I don't hold-out much hope but left details anyway just asking for some information as to what is happening. I have also had this e-mail 'forever' and also got occassional problems that were resolved within a couple of days. It's worrying that [email protected] is bouncing and changing your Forwarding E-mail Address is not working properly. There are Philippines and Hong Kong numbers but I'm a bit loathed to try them.


----------



## awmw (Feb 11, 2016)

Same here.
I have used Bigfoot forwarding for about 20 years for 2 email accounts (one basic and one a Premium subscription account) and neither have been working since the start of Feb16. I have sent several 'test' emails to my Bigfoot addresses and they are being rejected after every automatic delivery attempt every 24 hrs.
I have contacted their '24/7 Customer Support' facility almost daily and they have ignored every single request for help or even acknowledgement of the requests.
I cannot understand how a so called Communications Powerhouse can fail so miserably at even communicating with their customers! Their 24/7 Customer Service suggests that there will respond in 24 hours - this is a total misrepresentation of fact.
There have been several similar instances of intermittent total failure and zero support or acknowledgement over the last 5-10 years or so and I think now maybe the time to move away from Bigfoot as they obviously are no longer competent at email-forwarding technology on a reliable basis let alone even manage to send an acknowledgement email to their customers. Big shame, Bigfoot!


----------



## simonscott (Feb 11, 2016)

Just tried the Philippine's number but of course it's 22:41 there! Must admit, I suspected this day might come, it's not like they're well known. Any searches on the internet for them just brings up hairy animals with big feet :-( What concerned me about the voicemail was that the guy said 'I'll' get back to you. Hmmmmm, would have prefered to hear 'We'. Would just like to know whether it is time to start changing 20 years of e-mail address usage :-( Will try the New York number later and maybe the others tomorrow morning before taking the plunge.


----------



## Baldur (Feb 11, 2016)

Like others I've used Bigfoot (as premium) for a long while, but now I'm not getting any mail through. There doesn't appear to be anything in the news that I can see on the internet generally. 
Test emails sent from my live account just bounce with server not accepting connections. I've tried sending an email to their [email protected] address but these again just bounce the same. I've also tried sending several messages through their 'Contact Us' page but no response. I notice that when the message is 'submitted' there is a message on screen saying 'your email has been sent' (or something like that), but I suppose if their email is not working then submitting messages this way is likely to be a futile exercise too!
Interestingly, their webmail site is up and running, and I did succeed in sending out a small message from it to my live email account as a test - which I was pleased about and thought maybe it had at last been corrected - so with this success I then tried sending another message to [email protected] but only got an error back saying they couldn't process the request. But now I can't get anything to work again.
For there to be no communication on their website about potential issues is just plain ridiculous! But I notice that their Press Release page hasn't been updated for years, and their copyright in the foot of each page is dated '1996 to 2010', so am I really surprised that there is no communication? Especially considering their track record in previous years.
I think the only thing we can do now is to wait and hope, to see what occurs. Personally, I'm looking for an alternative service with a reputable provider and will be swapping over as soon as. If Bigfoot does come alive then I will set up an auto-responder to tell the senders to redirect my mail to my new account. Goodbye Bigfoot!!


----------



## simonscott (Feb 11, 2016)

Still the same form the New York number. It doesn't even ring. I noted all what you saw on the web page as well Baldur. Doesn't bode well. Just going to be a right pain and where the missing e-mails normally come flooding in when previous issues have been resolved, they won't if it doesn't come back up again. Going to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Baldur (Feb 11, 2016)

What is interesting though is that I did manage to create a new bigfoot account and got an email to my live account to confirm my email address! So something is working!


----------



## simonscott (Feb 11, 2016)

I bet the one guy that manages it has gone on holiday! Sods law it goes down now!


----------



## PokerPete62 (Feb 11, 2016)

Same problem here, nothing from bigfoot since 5/2/16. Very frustrating. No reply from bigfoot like everybody else


----------



## HessDore (Feb 12, 2016)

sifoz said:


> Hi
> 
> I've had Bigfoot email forwarding for the best part of 20 years. I've stopped getting email for over a week now. I submitted an enquiry to the helpdesk (using my Sky email) but no response.
> 
> I can't see any other reports of issues out there - is anyone else aware of this issue?


I too have had a 'for life' bigfoot forwarding address for 20 years or so. There have been two occasions when the server connection has failed for several days each time but eventually got the emails back in batches over a few more days. This time, like others on this thread, no emails forwarded since 9th February.

Any suggestions for an alternative email forwarding outfit, even if it is not free?


----------



## simonscott (Feb 11, 2016)

HessDore said:


> I too have had a 'for life' bigfoot forwarding address for 20 years or so. There have been two occasions when the server connection has failed for several days each time but eventually got the emails back in batches over a few more days. This time, like others on this thread, no emails forwarded since 9th February.
> 
> Any suggestions for an alternative email forwarding outfit, even if it is not free?


I'm not sure forwarding is relevant now. Possibly like you I chose Bigfoot at a time when the internet was relatively new and internet providers where starting-up all over the place and providing you with their e-mail addresses. Because I expected to me moving around I chose the Bigfoot route to avoid having to keep informing everyone of any changes in my e-mail address, and for 20 years that has proved beneficial. Given there are now more established, mainstream e-mail providers, I think I'm just going to stick with Gmail who I'm with and just distribute that address. I believe you can add subtle extensions to Gmail address which will allow you to sort them as they come in i.e. where my e-mail is [email protected] I can provide someone with [email protected] and that will still come to me but is obviously identifiable. Don't quote me on the accuracy of this as I still need to check it out. Gmail does also allow forwarding but again I don't know the details yet. Still hoping Bigfoot will kick back in at some point and all my missing e-mails will come flooding in.


----------



## mjoterod (Feb 12, 2016)

sifoz said:


> Hi
> 
> I've had Bigfoot email forwarding for the best part of 20 years. I've stopped getting email for over a week now. I submitted an enquiry to the helpdesk (using my Sky email) but no response.
> 
> I can't see any other reports of issues out there - is anyone else aware of this issue?


Again the same with me, a long time user.
This used to happen lately from time to time. When it reconnected I had not received emails from the blackout time.
However this time it is taking longer and this means losing business opportunities.

I've read bigfoot website and it seems they have widened their business and this service is probably not very interesting now for them.
Anyway I'll wait a few days more before sadly saying goodbye to bigfoot. And start doing what I expected to avoid with this service, namely redistribute new email business addresses to many people.


----------



## HessDore (Feb 12, 2016)

simonscott said:


> I'm not sure forwarding is relevant now. Possibly like you I chose Bigfoot at a time when the internet was relatively new and internet providers where starting-up all over the place and providing you with their e-mail addresses. Because I expected to me moving around I chose the Bigfoot route to avoid having to keep informing everyone of any changes in my e-mail address, and for 20 years that has proved beneficial. Given there are now more established, mainstream e-mail providers, I think I'm just going to stick with Gmail who I'm with and just distribute that address. I believe you can add subtle extensions to Gmail address which will allow you to sort them as they come in i.e. where my e-mail is [email protected] I can provide someone with [email protected] and that will still come to me but is obviously identifiable. Don't quote me on the accuracy of this as I still need to check it out. Gmail does also allow forwarding but again I don't know the details yet. Still hoping Bigfoot will kick back in at some point and all my missing e-mails will come flooding in.


Thank you for your response. I think you are right that email forwarding is out of date now. So off to gmail.com I go. but I expect there are a thousand or more people who use my email address who are not in my address book so I will have to hope that current lost emails may get through, so that I can give them a new address. Maybe Bigfoot has deliberately turned off their server for email forwarding, hopefully to encourage everyone to leave its service which now has no profit or other benefits for it.


----------



## ukmarshey (Feb 12, 2016)

Same as OP, my wife and I have been using them for close on 20 years. Last 3 or 4 years they have been having issues and we have experienced a week or so with zero emails from time-to-time. When you check settings there is often !UND! prefixing your forwarding address. Correcting this in the past usually resulted in emails coming through after a few days (but with the emails in the intervening period being lost!). This time the correction to one of our accounts and emails to Bigfoot have had no response. After over a week with no service I'm guessing that Bigfoot may well be a lost cause. Going to start the migration process to something more reliable without delay.


----------



## Robueno (Feb 13, 2016)

Same here. After 20 years or so I once again loose faith on Bigfoot forwarding service. I also noticed that since Dec15 some emails got in my inbox just weeks after being originally sent, what seemed to be a premonition of what was coming on Feb16. The problem of not having bigfoot address is not about telling people of your new server, it is about a lot of subscriptions you made to other servers, e.g. career search engines, that doesn't allow you to change the email address as they use it as your primary user name. That's what is making me loose sleep... So sad to see that a company goes down like this and not even write a communication letter prior to closing off a service. Not reliable anymore, unfortunately.


----------



## Baldur (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm amazed though that there doesn't appear to be any media coverage of this. I've searched Google and Bing and very little is returned relating to this Bigfoot for Life service. It's like nothing is happening! For most other issues of this sort there would be hell in the media with them making the most of the story.


----------



## PokerPete62 (Feb 11, 2016)

Baldur said:


> I'm amazed though that there doesn't appear to be any media coverage of this. I've searched Google and Bing and very little is returned relating to this Bigfoot for Life service. It's like nothing is happening! For most other issues of this sort there would be hell in the media with them making the most of the story.


This is the only thread I have found for the Bigfoot outage, it has now been over a week and nothing heard


----------



## Robueno (Feb 13, 2016)

PokerPete62 said:


> This is the only thread I have found for the Bigfoot outage, it has now been over a week and nothing heard


Oh well, maybe only a few of us are the only remainders of this forwarding service. That would be a reason for no coverage at all. We would have to search if this Bigfoot Group filed for bankruptcy or so and left everything behind.


----------



## simonscott (Feb 11, 2016)

1 or 2 e-mails coming through yesterday and today, but not consistently.


----------



## Bamboozler (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm also in the 20 year club and this is 3rd/4th time this has happened. Previously I got support replies but backlog emails were lost. This time, no reply (promised from website within 24hrs). No mail received since Feb 5th 2016, 9 days ago. I'm signed up through many sites and with many colleagues using the Bigfoot address but it might be time to move away and seek a more reliable solution. No response from a communications company is inexcusable. Especially bad for those having problems with a paid account! I took a look at the terms and conditions. It mentions the right to terminate the service at their discretion. Maybe they just did. Nobody knows.


----------



## DavidTerry (Feb 14, 2016)

Looks like we're all in the same boat!
I'm also in the 20 year club (maybe we should get t-shirts made)
Have used bigfoot since the days of dial-up connections & was also under the assumption that it *was *an email address for life.
Again, no reply from Bigfoot support & all test mails are bouncing.
Have been on other support forums & found that Bigfoot mails were being blocked by service providers (isp's) due to Bigfoot being "blacklisted"
Heres my isp's Virgin media UK reply
http://community.virginmedia.com/t5.../Virgin-Media-SPF-Authentication/td-p/2921597


----------



## simonscott (Feb 11, 2016)

DavidTerry said:


> Looks like we're all in the same boat!
> I'm also in the 20 year club (maybe we should get t-shirts made)
> Have used bigfoot since the days of dial-up connections & was also under the assumption that it *was *an email address for life.
> Again, no reply from Bigfoot support & all test mails are bouncing.
> ...


I was thinking of throwing a leaving party. I suppose back in the mid-90s they were arrogant enought to say 'for life', like everyone else was back then - we know where that got everybody.

I had the Virgin issue recently with my mother's e-mail as she used Virgin (with a Bigfoot Forwarding). That may be just a Virgin thing as I swapped her to Gmail and it was OK - that was a few months ago. I'm sitting down now to start changing all my e-mails. Even if Bigfoot comes back, it's too unreliable now. 2nd e-mail address in 20 years isn't a bad run.


----------



## DavidTerry (Feb 14, 2016)

simonscott said:


> I was thinking of throwing a leaving party. I suppose back in the mid-90s they were arrogant enought to say 'for life', like everyone else was back then - we know where that got everybody.
> 
> I had the Virgin issue recently with my mother's e-mail as she used Virgin (with a Bigfoot Forwarding). That may be just a Virgin thing as I swapped her to Gmail and it was OK - that was a few months ago. I'm sitting down now to start changing all my e-mails. Even if Bigfoot comes back, it's too unreliable now. 2nd e-mail address in 20 years isn't a bad run.


I thought initially it was just a Virgin thing so changed my BF forwarding address to my gmail one. 
Complained to BF & *Did *receive some test mails back but are'nt getting *Any *BF mail now. 
Went through as many important contacts as I could find & have changed my email addresses with them too. Will probably take a while to tie up all loose ends, had a text from a friend this morning who'd received a bounce notification.


----------



## rodeognome (Dec 13, 2003)

For all those folks who have been affected...why not just set-up a Gmail account. There is a feature 
in Gmail to pull emails from other POP-enabled accounts?

Moreover, this is meant to be a fairly reliable forwarding service.


----------



## simonscott (Feb 11, 2016)

I've received a personal reply this morning from Bigfoot advising that they are looking into the matter. Things are looking up in the meantime but I still think it's time to move on.


----------



## Nigh (Apr 15, 2004)

Same as everyone else here, no mail for a week & no response from customer support. Bigfoot seem to have moved on into entertainment & have perhaps given up on the mail. Their owner, Michael Gleissner, is a director, actor & musician. He has his own web page http://www.michaelgleissner.com/ & contact details through an e-mail address [email protected] Maybe, if enough people complain to him directly he might get annoyed enough to kick someones arse into action.


----------



## simonscott (Feb 11, 2016)

Had a second personal response following the voicemail I left. They have said they have sent test e-mails, none of which I have received so I have replied explaining this. Not sure there are enough people to cause them to act, but we'll see.


----------



## ajcw (Feb 16, 2016)

As with SI above I had an email note yesterday to the address that I forward to from a 'Kate' in customer support to say that this was under investigation and that test emails had been sent but alias I have not received anything and my reply to [email protected] bounced with the error: 
Action: failed
Status: 5.5.0
Diagnostic-Code: smtp;500 Non RFC-compliant response received
This is really frustrating


----------



## Nigh (Apr 15, 2004)

ajcw said:


> As with SI above I had an email note yesterday to the address that I forward to from a 'Kate' in customer support to say that this was under investigation and that test emails had been sent but alias I have not received anything and my reply to [email protected] bounced with the error:
> Action: failed
> Status: 5.5.0
> Diagnostic-Code: smtp;500 Non RFC-compliant response received
> This is really frustrating


I've also mailed priorityhelp, no bounce yet.


----------



## obelisk (Feb 18, 2016)

Another "life"-er here from the days of dial-up. My emails seemed to stop around 11 Feb. I've previously experienced the occasional "blockage" with emails delayed for several days. There seemed to be more serious delays in Dec 2014 when I was doing a bit of online shopping and puzzling over why I wasn't getting order confirmations. I started migrating my more important accounts to my paid-for domain address, but stopped when Bigfoot emails started arriving again. I think I had quite a few Christmas-related promotional emails in the first and second week of Jan this year - maybe that's when the latest rot started to set in.

Thinking there was a similar blockage, I did something I may regret - I upgraded to the "premium" service, assuming that I could turn off forwarding and either retrieve the emails from my Gmail account, or access them directly. I received a confirmation email and waited a couple of days for things to be set up. However, trying to get to webmail produces two different errors depending on whether I access directly or via a link buried in the account pages:

_Sorry, due to problems with our server, we can not process your information at this time._​
_Sorry, *[email protected]* access is granted to Bigfoot Anti-SPAM and WebMail subscribers only._​
I've emailed the payment confirmation address ([email protected]), but of course that will probably bounce. I've already migrated a few more accounts away from Bigfoot - only 200-odd to go!

Regarding the "Bigfoot for life" tag line - I'm sure buried in miniscule print in the Ts & Cs would be something about "life" meaning the life of the service, which could end at any time, probably without warning!


----------



## Mad-scotsman (Feb 18, 2016)

I've been in the same boat.....long time user.
Just noticed today that older emails are starting to trickle through. Not many but it's a start.
Time to think about migrating to something more permanent I think.


----------



## simonscott (Feb 11, 2016)

I trust you've all had a response by now as they appear to have realised it was a bigger issue than just individual e-mails not working. My e-mails have started to trickle in which is normal for these situations in the past. Old ones appear to be coming in also, although given that some e-mails got bounced, not sure how certain we can be of getting all our e-mails.

Maybe this is it sorted now for this time. Speak to you all again in a couple of years!


----------



## obelisk (Feb 18, 2016)

My emails are starting to get back to more normal levels. The oldest I've seen is about 4 days - but this problem was different as emails were bouncing rather than being stuck on their servers, so there probably won't be many more like that. As others have commented, maybe now is the time to give up on Bigfoot.


----------



## PokerPete62 (Feb 11, 2016)

I have started to receive emails to my bigfoot address


----------



## DavidTerry (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm now starting to receive BF mail again, but have lost any trust I had with them. I'm gradually going round changing my email details with the many contacts Ive made over the years.


----------



## Ominione (Feb 23, 2016)

I live in Canada and have experienced ongoing problems with Bigfoot.com webmail and forwarding. I used to be a basic free forwarding customer, but after experiencing ongoing forawarding problems, I decided to move to Premium program thinking things may get better...... they did not. Most recent issue (after the 1 or 2 weeks of no mail forwarding issue), I can not load my mail box to clear out mail which has been forwarded. I get the "loading" message and mobile mail delivery icon, but it never ends. Is there any checks I can do at my end to resolve the problem....since Bigfoot does not respond to pleas for help?


----------



## Uapuat (Mar 12, 2016)

It's March 2016 and the problem is back. No mails, no response to requests for help for more than a week. Is there anyone else out there still trying to use this service?


----------



## sifoz (Feb 11, 2016)

Uapuat said:


> It's March 2016 and the problem is back. No mails, no response to requests for help for more than a week. Is there anyone else out there still trying to use this service?


Yes, looking like a lack of emails via Bigfoot over the last couple of days AGAIN :-/ !


----------



## Sigma3 (Mar 15, 2016)

DavidTerry said:


> I thought initially it was just a Virgin thing so changed my BF forwarding address to my gmail one.
> Complained to BF & *Did *receive some test mails back but are'nt getting *Any *BF mail now.
> Went through as many important contacts as I could find & have changed my email addresses with them too. Will probably take a while to tie up all loose ends, had a text from a friend this morning who'd received a bounce notification.


Had Bigfoot.com forwarding working although erratic up until March 13, 2016. Today, it dead and not responding. For the past week or so, I commented to my wife that I do not seem to be getting as many emails as normal. Have to say that I too have been with bigfoot since 1990s. Cannot even comprehend as to how many bigfoot.com links I have posted over the years. What an incredible disaster for me. HUGE lesson learned here with this breakdown. So, no use crying to this post as we here all can feel the pain. Not clear yet how I can best proceed. My email is sooooo quite now. Best of success to all of you!


----------



## Sigma3 (Mar 15, 2016)

sifoz said:


> Yes, looking like a lack of emails via Bigfoot over the last couple of days AGAIN :-/ !


I too am member of this sad group. Bigfoot since 1990s. Actually have no idea how many bad email links are out there for me. Major loss and breakdown.


----------



## Sigma3 (Mar 15, 2016)

sifoz said:


> Yes, looking like a lack of emails via Bigfoot over the last couple of days AGAIN :-/ !


Yes, same issue with my email. Incredible how quite my email is with Bigfoot.com down or gone. Today is first time i recognized the issue. Have a long journey to switch over....since 1997


----------



## Sigma3 (Mar 15, 2016)

Sigma3 said:


> Yes, same issue with my email. Incredible how quite my email is with Bigfoot.com down or gone. Today is first time i recognized the issue. Have a long journey to switch over....since 1997


quite = quiet


----------



## hcetyug (Mar 15, 2016)

I came across this forum whilst looking for a solution for my bigfoot.com not forwarding and it was reassuring to find so many people are in the same situation - I will follow this thread with interest in case anyone finds a solution. 

Now the long job of trying to change to another email address - this could take a while.


----------



## Sigma3 (Mar 15, 2016)

hcetyug,

Yes, a long journey indeed. Not much consolation here as we each are stuck with bigfoot.com consequences. I have many financial accounts and business accounts locked into bigfoot.com email forwarding. Looking for an alternative forwarding system or method. Meanwhile I am working on critical accounts first. Best of success to you.


----------



## Sigma3 (Mar 15, 2016)

hcetyug, Might take a look at www.pearltrees.com as a place to store key www links. It is out of France and seems to be committed to a good product. Definitely a help for me in finding my linked accounts. LOL: First I have to change my email at www.pearltrees.


----------



## Uapuat (Mar 12, 2016)

Sigma3 said:


> hcetyug, Might take a look at www.pearltrees.com as a place to store key www links. It is out of France and seems to be committed to a good product. Definitely a help for me in finding my linked accounts. LOL: First I have to change my email at www.pearltrees.


The bigfoot web page bigfoot.net seems to have disappeared now. I'm a lifer too and it looks like the 'mail address for life' might have passed permanently beyond the veil. It's been great for years, and so convenient. What a pity!


----------



## Sigma3 (Mar 15, 2016)

Uapuat,

Yes, I am realizing that I am incurring some financial costs as a result of damages. However, I have to stand in my own accountability for taking Bigfoot.com for granted. I now have set up both gmail and yahoo mail accounts and am slowly.....finding all my links and converting them. I estimate this process may take me nearly 40 hours time on task. Spring cleaning of emails and accounts. LOL


----------



## Sigma3 (Mar 15, 2016)

TW: What an interesting opportunity to set up a new business that duplicated the bigfoot.com model. At $3/month with 1,000,000 users. Way cool $$$$


----------



## hcetyug (Mar 15, 2016)

Is it worth trying to find them on Twitter and popping t complaint tweet to see if we can get them to reinstate the system - even if just for a month to help us get our new details to whoever needs them.


----------



## Sigma3 (Mar 15, 2016)

My opinion is good bye to Bigfoot.com. I have 7 hours into switching my emails on accounts, re-ordered business cards, estimate about 30 hours total over time to find all the bad email I have out there. Definitely a Spring cleaning I needed to do. Potential for someone to make huge $$ if they could provide a grounded and secure email transfer service. I am too old now to take on that. Best of success to you.


----------



## Sigma3 (Mar 15, 2016)

Will wonders cease to cease? Bigfoot.com seems to be back online and accessible today 3/16/16. I am getting forwarded email today and some from yesterday. Totally weird. I will continue to disconnect from Bigfoot.com and terminate my membership as I have NO trust and cannot afford to be vulnerable again like this past month.


----------



## Uapuat (Mar 12, 2016)

Yes, back for me too but not a word of explanation or apology. I'm going to cancel my premium membership and start disconnecting as well. At least this gives me a chance to figure out all the people I'll need to give my new email to.


----------



## hcetyug (Mar 15, 2016)

Back working for me too - still going to change to another provider though.


----------



## Uapuat (Mar 12, 2016)

If you look at their website bigfoot.net, they seem to be offering some new and improved services, so maybe that's what this has been about. It's still become too unpredictable to rely on. Upgrades are great but they should have warned people. Or at least apologised.
Are you reading this, bigfoot people? How much business are you losing as a result of this? If you apologise I might stay.


----------



## Sigma3 (Mar 15, 2016)

Here is echo of the email response I did get from the inquiry I sent to Bigfoot Studios:

Dear Sigma3, 

It's nice to hear from you. 

Your email was forwarded to me. I will have this matter 
check with our technical so that we can rectify this as 
soon as possible. We shall run some diagnostics to 
determine the cause of this issue. 

Thank you for writing. 

Kate Mills - Customer Support 
Bigfoot Communications LLC 



From: Sigma3
Date: Tue, Mar 15, 2016 at 8:15 AM 
Subject: Fw: Email at Bigfoot.com? 

Please advise about bigfoot.com mail forwarding? 

I have a major investment in email that depended upon this 
system working. 

I thought we were bigfoot for life? 

Please advise?


----------



## Sigma3 (Mar 15, 2016)

However, I continue my process of changing all my Bigfoot.com email. 
Perhaps the Bigfoot.com will stay functional? 
I do not care as "First time, shame on them, second time, shame on me" 
There will not be a third time for me. Best of success to all...former Bigfooters
Sigma3


----------



## Uapuat (Mar 12, 2016)

I still have it going temporarily while I slowly dissociate myself and notify people of my alternative emails, and lo and behold! Hasn't it just gone again!


----------



## Sigma3 (Mar 15, 2016)

Uapuat,

Here today, gone today. 
Have experienced the same. 
Have around 100 or so more emails to change. Almost there. 
Have logged close to 28 hours on task with this.
Good riddance!


----------



## Gatorette (Mar 25, 2016)

I've used Bigfoot for 20 years. This is the first time I am not receiving my emails, and it's been going on for 2 straight weeks. I have AT&T cell phone service (Android) and AT&T DSL (Windows 10). I called AT&T to see if it was them not getting the emails, but they said no. I've complained on the Bigfoot website every day, under Contact Us and Feedback, but they are not replying, tho the site says they will reply in 24 hours. So, I think I've done everything I can. Any suggestions?


----------



## Gatorette (Mar 25, 2016)

Here's some more info. I had someone send me an email to my Bigfoot account. 24 hours later she got a response. See screenshot below. Anyone know what's going on? I've definitely done my due diligence.


----------



## artmiller (Apr 21, 2008)

26th March 2016

Still no Bigfoot emails. And no explanation, of course.

Spent two hours yesterday changing address on scores of sites. But doubt I've remembered them all. ....


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Uapuat,

I've edited your post. Please be careful of your language as this is a family friendly site.


----------



## HessDore (Feb 12, 2016)

Gatorette said:


> I've used Bigfoot for 20 years. This is the first time I am not receiving my emails, and it's been going on for 2 straight weeks. I have AT&T cell phone service (Android) and AT&T DSL (Windows 10). I called AT&T to see if it was them not getting the emails, but they said no. I've complained on the Bigfoot website every day, under Contact Us and Feedback, but they are not replying, tho the site says they will reply in 24 hours. So, I think I've done everything I can. Any suggestions?


Me too! 20 years or so, now with frequent down periods in last two years. Getting worse. I have had nothing since 20th March and no reply to emails to 'Customer Service'. The ownership of Bigfoot, and its email forwarding section seem to have changed several times and I suspect that no one wants to take on the provision of a free service. OK, I would pay something if a continuing service was guaranteed. But how can one make contact with them?


----------



## Gatorette (Mar 25, 2016)

HessDore said:


> Me too! 20 years or so, now with frequent down periods in last two years. Getting worse. I have had nothing since 20th March and no reply to emails to 'Customer Service'. The ownership of Bigfoot, and its email forwarding section seem to have changed several times and I suspect that no one wants to take on the provision of a free service. OK, I would pay something if a continuing service was guaranteed. But how can one make contact with them?





Gatorette said:


> Here's some more info. I had someone send me an email to my Bigfoot account. 24 hours later she got a response. See screenshot below. Anyone know what's going on? I've definitely done my due diligence.


He


HessDore said:


> Me too! 20 years or so, now with frequent down periods in last two years. Getting worse. I have had nothing since 20th March and no reply to emails to 'Customer Service'. The ownership of Bigfoot, and its email forwarding section seem to have changed several times and I suspect that no one wants to take on the provision of a free service. OK, I would pay something if a continuing service was guaranteed. But how can one make contact with them?


. Yeah that's why i posted a new thread. I've been searching online for the last 2 weeks and didn't find any recent Complaints.


----------



## Squiff (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks for all the comments , which have made me realise that I'm not the only one. Like so many others here, I've been using Bigfoot for my personal emails since they started the service. I hate to think how many old friends only have that address as their sole link with me, not to mention the number of internet accounts with that address as the user name. Yes, there have been outages in the past but I have stuck with Bigfoot forwarding for 20 years or more out of lazyness, if I'm honest. Well now, after over a week with no forwarded emails, and no sign of the service returning, I am finally trawling through old inboxes and trying to change everything over to a new address. I doubt that I'll even manage to scratch the surface but there's nobody to blame except myself. When Bigfoot has worked, which was most of the past two decades, then it was mighty useful but I am assuming that they have finally pulled the plug on an unprofitable service. Shame really - it always made people smile when I gave them my email address.


----------



## Gatorette (Mar 25, 2016)

Squiff said:


> Thanks for all the comments , which have made me realise that I'm not the only one. Like so many others here, I've been using Bigfoot for my personal emails since they started the service. I hate to think how many old friends only have that address as their sole link with me, not to mention the number of internet accounts with that address as the user name. Yes, there have been outages in the past but I have stuck with Bigfoot forwarding for 20 years or more out of lazyness, if I'm honest. Well now, after over a week with no forwarded emails, and no sign of the service returning, I am finally trawling through old inboxes and trying to change everything over to a new address. I doubt that I'll even manage to scratch the surface but there's nobody to blame except myself. When Bigfoot has worked, which was most of the past two decades, then it was mighty useful but I am assuming that they have finally pulled the plug on an unprofitable service. Shame really - it always made people smile when I gave them my email address.


Awwww I feel the same way...foolish. It will take me a long time to figure out which contacts and websites to change my email address.


----------



## Gatorette (Mar 25, 2016)

Gatorette said:


> Awwww I feel the same way...foolish. It will take me a long time to figure out which contacts and websites to change my email address.


Well I researched the web and found the owner of Bigfoot Communications. I left a voicemail over the weekend, and he called me back today and left a message. He says his company is different than the forwarding email hosting company. I've tried everything I can think of. I'm surprised I'm not seeing more posts from affected people.


----------



## sh849064 (Mar 29, 2016)

I have problems with basically everything of bigfoot.com. I cannot change personal information, I cannot change the forwarding address. I can not make a payment for a upgraded plan. I have sent two messages and got the errors in my mailbox. Basically, Bigfoot is a perfect mail blocking system. Point is that I did not give them permission to do so. I fear that their system is completely corrupted both by the programmers and the CS.

*error after sending message to myself:*

Reporting-MTA: dns; omr-a006e.mx.aol.com
X-Outbound-Mail-Relay-Queue-ID: ACCDD3800083
X-Outbound-Mail-Relay-Sender: rfc822; [email protected]
Arrival-Date: Tue, 29 Mar 2016 05:18:26 -0400 (EDT)
Final-Recipient: rfc822; [email protected]
Original-Recipient: rfc822;[email protected]
Action: failed
Status: 4.4.1
Diagnostic-Code: X-Outbound-Mail-Relay; connect to
litemail18.bigfoot.net[38.102.228.18]:25: Connection timed out

*error after sending message to [email protected] (you find this mail address somewhere on the bigfoot site):*
Reporting-MTA: dns; omr-a011e.mx.aol.com
X-Outbound-Mail-Relay-Queue-ID: 1E2CA380008F
X-Outbound-Mail-Relay-Sender: rfc822; [email protected]
Arrival-Date: Tue, 29 Mar 2016 05:42:17 -0400 (EDT)
Final-Recipient: rfc822; [email protected]
Original-Recipient: rfc822;[email protected]
Action: failed
Status: 4.4.1
Diagnostic-Code: X-Outbound-Mail-Relay; connect to
litemail26.bigfoot.net[38.102.228.26]:25: No route to host

Reporting-MTA: dns; omr-a013e.mx.aol.com
X-Outbound-Mail-Relay-Queue-ID: D0A1338000A8
X-Outbound-Mail-Relay-Sender: rfc822; [email protected]
Arrival-Date: Tue, 29 Mar 2016 06:10:41 -0400 (EDT)
Final-Recipient: rfc822; [email protected]
Original-Recipient: rfc822;[email protected]
Action: failed
Status: 4.4.1
Diagnostic-Code: X-Outbound-Mail-Relay; connect to
litemail17.bigfoot.net[38.102.228.17]:25: Connection timed out


----------



## Bigfootie (Mar 31, 2016)

Answering your post, just to say that it's not back for me, and it's March 30th by now. It's been since Feb 22 or earlier that I haven't gotten anything. 

None of you say if you are Paid or FREE. I'm free and I didn't think this would last forever.


----------



## Bigfootie (Mar 31, 2016)

Bigfootie said:


> Answering your post, just to say that it's not back for me, and it's March 30th by now. It's been since Feb 22 or earlier that I haven't gotten anything.
> 
> None of you say if you are Paid or FREE. I'm free and I didn't think this would last forever.


Forgot to say that I'm a 20-year guy too. I have had to change ISPs twice


----------



## Jamriner (Apr 5, 2016)

I too, have been a bigfoot member since the mid-1990s. I've changed the email address in the vast majority of my accounts, but for some reason TurboTax still wants to go to my Bigfoot address. I've changed the email address within my account, but TurboTax continues to hang onto the Bigfoot email address like it's an Elvis commemorative plate. So, when I try to login it asked for verification and of course send the verification code to - you guessed it – my Bigfoot email address. TurboTax can't seem to figure out how to fix it, and I can't get my Bigfoot email so can't get my confirmation code. Locked up last year's tax return in this year's tax return to… Thanks, Bigfoot. I'm starting to think that the Bigfoot domain name was prescient. Getting forwarding service these days is like citing the real big but… You know, the real big foot. If anybody else starts getting their email, please let me know. If anyone sees the real Bigfoot, also please let me know. My bets are on the latter


----------



## Jamriner (Apr 5, 2016)

Sorry for misspellings above. I thought I proofed it.


----------



## Baaartman (Apr 7, 2016)

I too have had bigfoot for ages, however mine has stopped working too since mid March. I tried going onto their webpage today and yesterday to complain / talk to their customer support and all I got was 'connection timed out' error. Has Bigfoot gone bust?


----------



## Lousonna (Apr 7, 2016)

Gatorette said:


> Well I researched the web and found the owner of Bigfoot Communications. I left a voicemail over the weekend, and he called me back today and left a message. He says his company is different than the forwarding email hosting company. I've tried everything I can think of. I'm surprised I'm not seeing more posts from affected people.


Hello
I have the same troubles since a few weeks. I have been through many mails to change with a new address but Unfortunately as I forgot a few passwords ... I lost a few access (as dropbox .spotifiy,..) , newsletters, etc.

Do you know if Bigfoot will sort out that..not never again...?

Tks and good luck.


----------



## Gatorette (Mar 25, 2016)

I don't know what else to do. I"m not receiving any emails cause I always sign up on sites with my Bigfoot account. That's why i posted here. I give up. :-(


----------



## Lousonna (Apr 7, 2016)

Well...if by any chance I find a way to sort it out, I'll let you know... good luck to us... same for me, i almost signed with Bigfoot and lost many many maila, websites, access. Just got an answer from Dropbox, telling me they can't help,means I lost thousand pictures. Sucks.

Keep in touch if news...bye.


----------



## HoustonBeerMan (Apr 9, 2016)

sifoz said:


> Hi
> 
> I've had Bigfoot email forwarding for the best part of 20 years. I've stopped getting email for over a week now. I submitted an enquiry to the helpdesk (using my Sky email) but no response.
> 
> I can't see any other reports of issues out there - is anyone else aware of this issue?


I think they went out of business. Their website is dead.


----------



## Goldwater (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi,
As many of you, my bigfoot forwarding is not OK

It has stopped to work from time to time since 1 year.
Then, it came back to work after a couple of days (without any action from me).

But, this time, since 3 weeks, no more forwarded mails 

All the contact tries have failed (mail, web)
If bigfoot couldn't solve this issue, I'll have to find another forwarding solution.

Is anyone knows a good alternate solution ?

Rgrds


----------



## HoustonBeerMan (Apr 9, 2016)

sifoz said:


> Hi
> 
> I've had Bigfoot email forwarding for the best part of 20 years. I've stopped getting email for over a week now. I submitted an enquiry to the helpdesk (using my Sky email) but no response.
> 
> I can't see any other reports of issues out there - is anyone else aware of this issue?


Apparently they are out of business. Their website is gone. www.bigfoot.com is no longer affiliated with the email forwarding service. They spun that off at least ten years ago so you're wasting your time trying to contact them for help with our issue. It's over, gang.

POBOX.com was recommended to me for forwarding. I joined and set up an account, sent myself an email from my gmail account to my POBOX address and I never got it. Their people blamed Google for the problem. Bull.


----------



## vagaboberalis (Feb 11, 2016)

I posted on my Facebook page to ask for help.

HEEEELLLLLLLPPPPPPPP. Does anybody else use Bigfoot's email forwarding service? Or do they know anybody who does? My [email protected] has not been working for two weeks at least now. Even their site is not available and their priority help service not delivering. I have used them for 20 years now. ALL my subscriptions, registrations , memberships etc etc are on this email. Now I get NO email via Bigfoot. This happens periodically but usually after a week or so gets fixed. Not his time. This is the third time in 6 months. I think Bigfoot company may have collapsed. If any one can contact Bigfoot, all you US of A tech guys, please help if you can. Or if you know what has happened, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## vagaboberalis (Feb 11, 2016)

vagaboberalis said:


> I posted on my Facebook page to ask for help.
> 
> HEEEELLLLLLLPPPPPPPP. Does anybody else use Bigfoot's email forwarding service? Or do they know anybody who does? My [email protected] has not been working for two weeks at least now. Even their site is not available and their priority help service not delivering. I have used them for 20 years now. ALL my subscriptions, registrations , memberships etc etc are on this email. Now I get NO email via Bigfoot. This happens periodically but usually after a week or so gets fixed. Not his time. This is the third time in 6 months. I think Bigfoot company may have collapsed. If any one can contact Bigfoot, all you US of A tech guys, please help if you can. Or if you know what has happened, please let me know. Thanks.


It seems from all of you above we are dead ducks. No hope of recovery, I expect.

What a mess and disaster. Not even a whimper from the little feet to say it was out of business.

Any of you American guys able to pull a law suit on them? Class action. I'll support.


----------



## HoustonBeerMan (Apr 9, 2016)

Don't bother those poor people at www.bigfoot.com. Yes, they used to be part of the same company, but they spun off the email service years ago and are not affiliated. They will not answer any emails in the subject.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

The best work around that I would use is GET your OWN domain and email service from a GOOD ISP.
This way you can control the email.


----------



## HoustonBeerMan (Apr 9, 2016)

Sure, but that doesn't help us with our problem now.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Why must you use Email forwarding programs?

It appears that Bigfoot is gone and you will be starting over any way. So get yourself a Domain and email server and do things right.


----------



## HoustonBeerMan (Apr 9, 2016)

Bigfootie said:


> Answering your post, just to say that it's not back for me, and it's March 30th by now. It's been since Feb 22 or earlier that I haven't gotten anything.
> 
> None of you say if you are Paid or FREE. I'm free and I didn't think this would last forever.





obelisk said:


> Another "life"-er here from the days of dial-up. My emails seemed to stop around 11 Feb. I've previously experienced the occasional "blockage" with emails delayed for several days. There seemed to be more serious delays in Dec 2014 when I was doing a bit of online shopping and puzzling over why I wasn't getting order confirmations. I started migrating my more important accounts to my paid-for domain address, but stopped when Bigfoot emails started arriving again. I think I had quite a few Christmas-related promotional emails in the first and second week of Jan this year - maybe that's when the latest rot started to set in.
> 
> Thinking there was a similar blockage, I did something I may regret - I upgraded to the "premium" service, assuming that I could turn off forwarding and either retrieve the emails from my Gmail account, or access them directly. I received a confirmation email and waited a couple of days for things to be set up. However, trying to get to webmail produces two different errors depending on whether I access directly or via a link buried in the account pages:
> 
> ...





HoustonBeerMan said:


> Sure, but that doesn't help us with our problem now.


www.bigfoot.net, which used to be a viable address for the same service, is owned by Nextengine Ventures out of Burbank, CA, a venture capital outfit. I've emailed them to see if they can shed some light as to what's going on.


----------



## Gatorette (Mar 25, 2016)

Today I got 10 emails addressed to my Bigfoot account. But when I tried logging onto the Bigfoot website to see if anything was posted about the lapse, it wouldn't do anything. Anyone else received Bigfoot emails recently?


----------



## Lousonna (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi there
I got the same today , about ten mails. Happy coz I'll just change my dropbox and other accounts with gmail, in case of Bigfoot mess again


----------



## Livewire2112 (Apr 18, 2016)

Well site seems to be fully online. I reached out through the online form, and hope for a reply. 20+ years as a paying customer, so I'm pretty torqued off.

Now to learn how to set up an e-mail server...


----------



## HoustonBeerMan (Apr 9, 2016)

Livewire2112 said:


> Well site seems to be fully online. I reached out through the online form, and hope for a reply. 20+ years as a paying customer, so I'm pretty torqued off.
> 
> Now to learn how to set up an e-mail server...


Yeah, I was shocked that they came back, but I'm moving my account elsewhere


----------



## Baaartman (Apr 7, 2016)

Yesterday evening my Bigfoot account started working again and their website is back online. CONFUSED? I am! needless to say I am still using my hotmail account!


----------



## obelisk (Feb 18, 2016)

I really had given up all hope of Bigfoot forwarding or webmail returning this time, but both sites are now back and the latter has over 80 emails in it dating back to 25 March. I swear that this time I really will move the remaining accounts across to my own domain...


----------

